# Lincoln overnight parking anyone?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are on our way to Lincoln to pick up a new van on 1st May. We are collecting it from Just RVs on the Outer Circle Road.

We need somewhere as close as possible to the dealer to stay in our van for a couple of nights. It doesn't have to be a camp site, an obliging pub or a CL type place would be fine. We would be happy to eat out in a pub or hotel as it will be a busy couple of days moving house. Even a quiet place in an industrial estate would be fine.

Any ideas very welcome.

Thank you, Alan.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Can you not stay overnight at Just RVs?
:?: :?:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Alan this is about 3 miles from Lincoln.
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=4346
Dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sysinfo said:


> Can you not stay overnight at Just RVs?
> :?: :?:


It seems their security system prevents it Sys.

Thanks Dave I will look at that now, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Alan, Lincoln City Council announced in 2008 that motorhomes could stay onernight in the Tentercroft and Lawn car parks and this webpage confirms that the former has large spaces. Might be an idea to phone them on the number shown to confirm that this facility is still available.

http://www.parkopedia.mobi/parking/carpark/tentercroft_street/ln5/lincoln/

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, very helpful, Alan.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Alan
I am not sure if overnighting is ok in these car parks but I don't see why not, although all the car parks have a night time fee which I think is now about £2.50. 
They are patrolled until around 3am by two chaps in a council van who do check for tickets so if it is not allowed I am sure they will move you on. 
Tentercroft St is very large and often has HGV's so maybe it is ok. 
It is right in the centre of town just behind the shops and has several walkways which head to the student areas of town so may be a little noisey as they head home.
The lawns is uphill, right behind the castle (and nearest to your dealer) it is a couple of minutes walk to the Bailgate area with places to eat and drink and 10 minutes into the town centre. 
I am not sure how big your van is but it is not a large car park, as far as I can remember the 3 or 4 spaces marked as for MH's are slightly bigger than normal and have room for overhang at the back.
If it is just parking you are after the dealer is off Outercircle Road which is an industrial area so there are places to park. 
Deacon Road/ Bishops Road on the opposite side to the dealers, it is a large loop with little side roads of units and Tesco is also off here. Wrights way is on the same side as the dealers and also loops round. This area is probably a bit far to walk into town if you want to eat but the Lincolnshire Poacher pub is not too far although I have never eaten here. 
If you want any more info just ask.
James


----------

